# Hoover's bad reputation



## Revodrew (May 10, 2014)

I am thinking there is some history there. I love hoover. It's a beautiful little lake perfectly suited for a 9.9 and a small boat, which is exactly what I have. I can go from north to south in 30 minutes or so even obeying the 10mph speed limit (which I find a little difficult at times.) 

It has a nice assortment of fish and I always seem to be able to find some at least. It has lots of coves and inlets and also some very deep water. 

Everyone I run into is generally pleasant and more then willing to offer advise or assistance. As an example, I had the cover off of my motor a few weeks back changing a fouled plug near the sunbury bridge and 2 different people asked me if I was ok. Thanks for asking if you are reading this. 

Whenever someone asks me where I fish and I tell them hoover I seem to get a look like I'm an idiot from all the buckeye, alum, and Delaware guys. I have only been fishing hoover for 3 or 4 years and this is my first year fishing it with a boat, granted this year has been a little goofy because of the weather but as far as I can tell it is the same story everywhere. 

Could someone please explain this to me because I just don't understand?


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

I have no clue. I love Hoover, been fishing it 15 years.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Revodrew said:


> Could someone please explain this to me because I just don't understand?


It's the same story as the Scioto; The fishing is excellent yet the people who fish other systems just don't understand. Ignore them and continue to put above average fish in the boat...


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Hoover sucks! There hasn't been any worthwhile fish in that lake in years. Everyone should stay away until further notice; I'll post an update as soon as fishing improves.

Seriously though, I'm not sure what the problem would be. Maybe some guys don't like it because of the HP and boat size restrictions? I've been boat fishing Hoover since the early 90s and had some years better than others. I'd imagine it's like that just about anywhere though and honestly, I wish more people thought it was a bad place to fish!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hoover is an incredible fishery for a variety of species. It offers everything a serious angler would want. Bluff walls, points, flats, weeds, wood, road beds, creek channels, brush piles, muddy water, clear water, deep water, shallow water, humps, hard bottom, soft bottom, and more.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I started fishing Hoover as a very young man in the 70's & I've never felt the way the OP is saying. Most anyone I have spoken to enjoys everything about it except the sailboats. The hp limit can be a real pain to lots of people, including myself now, but it's still an awesome place to fish.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's mainly due to the hp restriction. The fishing at Hoover is just as good or better than other central Ohio bodies of water.


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

I started fishing fishing Hoover last year and love it. I have a small boat with a 9.8 on it and love the fact that you don't have to deal with pleasure boaters and wake from larger boats. I usually catch a nice variety of fish and like that there are several bait stores that are open super early in the morning. I am a little worried about the algae bloom there last year, but that seems to be a fact of fishing in more and more lakes.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree Hoover definitely has some nice fish in it. But the Scioto is awful. No one should fish it, AJ is just messing with you all.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Watched Hoover filling up when I was in high school. You could borrow the car on a Saturday night and pull up anywhere along the shore back then. Just had to convince that pretty girl next to you in the dark that we are just going to sit here and wait for the submarine races to start.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Was on Hoover in a boat for the first time yesterday. Water was 62deg to 66deg and warming with the sun. Saw 2 Pike swimming in the shallows, that was cool. Bass bite just wasn't on in the areas I visited but I can't help that from the back of the boat, LOL. Saw a lot of guys Crappie fishing, most doing ok. 

Main lake was pretty good with 12" to 18" of visibility, backs of coves and wind blown shores were murky to muddy. 
Bass were caught on tubes, 7 or 8 under 12" on cranks, and 1 on lizard. 1 Saugeye was caught on a jerkbait.

I like the lake honestly, I would guess the bad rap is because of the big engine boat owners disliking it, the sail boat people making a fuss about every engine on the lake, and the little boat guys making out like bandits fishing, comparatively.



Mr. A


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> Was on Hoover in a boat for the first time yesterday. Water was 62deg to 66deg and warming with the sun. Saw 2 Pike swimming in the shallows, that was cool.
> 
> They weren't pike, they were gar. Hoover has no pike in it.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

timmyv said:


> Mr. A said:
> 
> 
> > Was on Hoover in a boat for the first time yesterday. Water was 62deg to 66deg and warming with the sun. Saw 2 Pike swimming in the shallows, that was cool.
> ...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I believe Bimmer nailed it - I believe it is HP Restrictions as well. I used to fish Hoover a lot as well but haven't in the last three years.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I learned crappie fishing first off bank at hoover, then out of my 12 ft boat. It is a great crappie lake. I also tried learning Saugeye from there but had no luck at all, luckily buckeye, alum, and Indian provided me the education needed. I would still fish it if I hadn't upgraded my boat. Pure laziness really, I just don't want to take my prop off, I wish they would just make it idle speed only with no hp restrictions.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I fish it a lot because its close. I love fishing it for crappie early and late. I don't fish for bass very often. HP restriction is one big issue but I also think saugeye fishing there is tougher than anywhere else. At least it is for me. I'm determined to get better at fishing there for saugeye. Caught more this past year than any other year so I'm going in the right direction.


----------



## Revodrew (May 10, 2014)

It seems the consensus is the horse power limit. I thought maybe it had a history of over fishing or something. I am perfectly happy with all those other guys bad talking hoover while I continue to catch my limit on nice big healthy crappie. I guess us hoover guys will just keep it our little secret. 

Now about the gar. I swear I've never seen one in hoover but I keep hearing about them. Does anyone actively seek them out?


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I'll be over there tonight looking to bowfish them and carp


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

puge said:


> I learned crappie fishing first off bank at hoover, then out of my 12 ft boat. It is a great crappie lake.  I also tried learning Saugeye from there but had no luck at all, luckily buckeye, alum, and Indian provided me the education needed. I would still fish it if I hadn't upgraded my boat. Pure laziness really, I just don't want to take my prop off, I wish they would just make it idle speed only with no hp restrictions.


Everyone I see with big motors on Hoover just tilt their motor up so the prop isn't in the water. I've never seen anyone take the prop off. I think the regs say that's what you have to do but having it out of the water seems to be acceptable. 

As far as saugeye go, they're not even worth fishing for there. Everyone should just fish for crappie.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep you just have to trim your motor up. No need to take prop off.

As for gar just go to any shallow area now and you should see some.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree it is the HP limit is why some don't fish Hoover. Unlimited HP is why I don't fish some places myself. I'm happy to have a place where I can go without huge wakes bouncing me around while fishing or trying to get across the lake to a fishing spot. The problem IMO with speed limits is not everyone would obey it, there is not enough restraint or enforcement to keep the shoreline from suffering erosion from the wakes that would come without a hp limit. It happens on the roads it would happen on the lakes with low speed limits. It is difficult to hold back on the fast boat when the power is there to use a trip down the lake is easy to look around. I have watched several "9.9s" at Hoover traveling on plane that look to be moving at a good clip for larger boat. Pushing a large boat through the water can produce a size able wake for nearby anglers. When passing near by throttle back and let them enjoy their time on the water. I do believe not all 9.9 are equal but some run a good amount better than others. ;-) IMO


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Not to many true 9.9's out there.

As strange as it sounds a boat on plane will put out less wake then a boat pushing water. My bass tracker with a 9.9 put out more wake then my 19' bass boat.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

It has to be the hp limit. I started fishing Hoover a few years back out of my boat and really enjoy it. I did up-grade boats this year waiting on new boat to get here just listed old boat on craigs list...hahaha I will still be able to fish Hoover I enjoy fishing the limit lakes and for that reason I only put a 9.9 on the back of the new boat. Hoover will be the first lake I hit. Only 4 weeks to go.......gezzzzzzz the pain


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> I do believe not all 9.9 are equal but some run a good amount better than others


You're right . Some are 15's with 9.9 decals on them or 9.9's with 15hp carbs on them.



> As strange as it sounds a boat on plane will put out less wake then a boat pushing water


Agree 100%. 

The 16' alum. boat I have now with the 8hp on it running top end push's through the water creating a good size wake. I can take and put the 25hp on it which is enough hp to put the boat on plane and throw a lot less wake.

Too, used to have an 18' Bass Hawk with a 150hp and 9.9 kicker and threw much less wake running 20-60mph up on plane, especially trimmed out properly, then I did with the 9.9 pushing through the water.

Lastly, I think hull design plays a big role in wake size as well when either up on plane or not.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Bimmer said:


> Not to many true 9.9's out there.
> 
> As strange as it sounds a boat on plane will put out less wake then a boat pushing water. My bass tracker with a 9.9 put out more wake then my 19' bass boat.


Yeah, I agree with you on that. My 16' deep V with a 9.9 pushes a pretty big wake. At bass boat going by on plane barely makes a ripple. Even the bigger walleye style fishing rigs with high HP barely do much. Now the big pleasure boats can put out some monster wakes and of course the ski/wake boarding boats. I'd be fine with bass boats buzzing around Hoover, but watershed/City of Columbus really can't "discriminate" between them and the pleasure boaters in the regs and I think that's part of the reason they keep it a 10hp limit.


----------



## CreekGhost (May 19, 2014)

Growing up in Westerville and in walking distance to Hoover, the biggest concern I get from people, for whatever reason, is the water quality.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I would love to see them put a no wake or idle speed only on motors over 10 h.p. It wouldn't be any different than the entire area north of Rte. 37 on Alum Creek. I would actually like to see the state do this to all the lakes that have horsepower restrictions.

I believe it's about time they open these lakes up to everyone who fishes, regardless of horsepower.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

polebender said:


> I would love to see them put a no wake or idle speed only on motors over 10 h.p. It wouldn't be any different than the entire area north of Rte. 37 on Alum Creek. I would actually like to see the state do this to all the lakes that have horsepower restrictions.
> 
> I believe it's about time they open these lakes up to everyone who fishes, regardless of horsepower.


LOL...you lost me with the "north of Rte. 37 on Alum" part. My experience up there leads me to believe most people see the "no wake, idle only" as a suggestion, not a rule. Might be a 50/50 split, probably skewed on the negative side due to the people I see moving at half throttle kicking a bigger wake than if they were on plane.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

For the most part, true fishermen and sportsmen will abide by the rules. You'll see a few every now and then take advantage. I think the ratio is more 90/10 than 50/50.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

With respect *polebender*, IMO, I wish you were right about the 10% but I'm thinkin the percentage is higher then that. Maybe not 50/50 but higher than 10/90.

Example:
Oakthorpe Lake is a very small, electric only lake that sits out in the boonies and does not get patrolled often at all. Every time you go out there, there will be a couple boats running their gas mtrs. These are fisherman. Not pleasure boaters or skiers.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

fastwater said:


> With respect *polebender*, IMO, I wish you were right about the 10% but I'm thinkin the percentage is higher then that. Maybe not 50/50 but higher than 10/90.
> 
> Example:
> Oakthorpe Lake is a very small, electric only lake that sits out in the boonies and does not get patrolled often at all. Every time you go out there, there will be a couple boats running their gas mtrs. These are fisherman. Not pleasure boaters or skiers.


I fished the north end three times this year so far and there were quite a few people out there each time and I can recall only 1 person who was going faster than he should of been. I know there's people who do and unfortunately there always will be.

I've fished Oakthorpe many times. I don't know how anyone can run a gas motor there. As soon as you give it any throttle you'd be at the other end! Lol! There used to be one of the land owners there who cut a metal 55 gal. drum in half and put a bass seat in the middle of it and mounted a trolling on it and fished all over that lake with it!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I also meant no disrespect. 50/50 might be high, I tend to exaggerate for effect sometimes but I've seen it every time I've been up there. The few guys that came close enough for me to mention something about it were the Mr. Get Bad types and wanted to act tough from their boat 10-20 yards away. I have been polite, thinking maybe they didn't notice the faded paint on the bridge supports but the response is usually F-you, who are you, blah blah blah. I just laugh at them and I think that pisses them off even more. I've run into the same type of people on Hoover too. Some folks might just need to get slapped around a little. Anyway, good debate, but I hope Hoover keeps the restrictions, even though I do agree with some of the "for" arguments. Good fishing to everyone either way. I'm off to bed so I can get up and hit the water early tomorrow morning.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hoover4Me, I didn't take your comments as disrespectful. I know exactly what you are saying. Everyone has and is entitled to their opinions. I think everyone has run into those types out on the lake. They're the ones who give fishing a bad rap.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

polebender said:


> I would love to see them put a no wake or idle speed only on motors over 10 h.p. It wouldn't be any different than the entire area north of Rte. 37 on Alum Creek. I would actually like to see the state do this to all the lakes that have horsepower restrictions.
> 
> I believe it's about time they open these lakes up to everyone who fishes, regardless of horsepower.



There's your difference, Hoover is City of Columbus not state.

Hoover also has the rowing club, boat club, and sailing club who I would believe want to keep the 9.9 restriction.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bimmer said:


> There's your difference, Hoover is City of Columbus not state.
> 
> Hoover also has the rowing club, boat club, and sailing club who I would believe want to keep the 9.9 restriction.


Aah! There you go...........dirty SOB's, (lol)


----------



## LetsGitIt (May 18, 2014)

I grew up in CT and loved fresh-water fishing since I was a kid! However, over the last 15 years I stopped making time to go; while claiming how much I loved it. So when I moved to Gahanna 9 years ago, I had a few guys invite me out to some places and I declined b/c of family, work etc. Finally I run into a buddy who is a fanatic and I finally get the bug! We hit hoover on a regular in his boat and catch some and loose some. I even went to Maumee a few weeks ago. But what has me addicted right now is Crappie fishing! I have been wading up in Galena and I absolutely love it!! I am researching rigs, rods and reels and fish behavior. I think I have gone 6 times in the last 9-10 days! I fell back in love with fishing again.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

LetsGitIt, that's a great story and good to hear! The crappie fishing is really going to turn on in this next week or so with the good stretch of weather coming. Good fishing and welcome to the site! You'll be able to pick up lots of tips on all different types of fishing.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Bimmer said:


> There's your difference, Hoover is City of Columbus not state.
> 
> Hoover also has the rowing club, boat club, and sailing club who I would believe want to keep the 9.9 restriction.


Griggs and OShay are City of Columbus as well, and they dont have any HP restrictions.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

I love Hoover also. There is a HP limit but never heard of a 10 MPH limit? I don't think there is any MPH limit as long as you don't exceed the HP limit.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Hoover is restricted to both 10hp and 10mph. There are signs posted at the ramps.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Govbarney said:


> Griggs and OShay are City of Columbus as well, and they dont have any HP restrictions.


On Griggs it's legal to operate a weighted powerboat of unlimited horsepower at 40 mph, on an urban mixed-use reservoir that serves as part of the city's drinking-water supply.


----------



## FISHIN GIRL (May 20, 2014)

I've been FISHING BETWEEN HOOVER AND ALUM CREEK FOR 25 years since i.moved hede. i love both of.em. GRANTED HOOVER HAS IS BAD THINGS BUT.IT PRODUCES VERY LARGE VARIETY.. ALUM IS MORE CONSTANT BUT IT ALWAYS DEEPENS ON THE FISH... UR BAIT, THE DAY THE WEATHER ITS ALL ABOUT THAT.... LOVE OHIO FISHING


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Hoover sucks! There hasn't been any worthwhile fish in that lake in years. Everyone should stay away until further notice; I'll post an update as soon as fishing improves.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm not sure what the problem would be. Maybe some guys don't like it because of the HP and boat size restrictions? I've been boat fishing Hoover since the early 90s and had some years better than others. I'd imagine it's like that just about anywhere though and honestly, I wish more people thought it was a bad place to fish!


I think you have a point. I've read people on here griping about the 20HP limit on Pymatuning in NE Ohio. I love it, even though Pymi is a pretty big lake. You don't have water skiers, 200+HP bass boats or jet skis blasting by you when you're trying to fish.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum *LetsGitIt*. 

Your story just about mirrors mine far as having some 'down time' from fishing

. Fished hard from Fla. all the way up to the UP in Mich. for about 25yrs. Fished south in the winter and north in the summer. Tournament fished for about 7yrs. Just got burned out I guess. Took a break for about 10yrs. Then the G-son came along and that was it. Cause of that lil 7year old fart, I had to go out and buy another ' hole in the water to throw $ in' (boat) and we have a blast.
Couldn't resist when we were watching Wicked Tuna and he crawled up in my lap and said "papa we need to get one of those". 
I said " what a tuna"? 
He replied "no, a boat". 

Sure am glad a boat salesman didn't knock on the door right then. I'd would have probably mortgaged the house.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone care about the safety factor? A lot of really shallow areas. Have you seen all the "submerged) islands and how far the "points" come out? Check them out the next dry season, they're not that far underwater.

I used to complain about Hoover's HP limit until the dry seasons showed what is really beneath the surface.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

hang_loose said:


> Does anyone care about the safety factor? A lot of really shallow areas. Have you seen all the "submerged) islands and how far the "points" come out? Check them out the next dry season, they're not that far underwater.
> 
> I used to complain about Hoover's HP limit until the dry seasons showed what is really beneath the surface.


Alums the same way


----------



## LetsGitIt (May 18, 2014)

Fastwater,

Thanks for your reply: Its awesome that you get to relive the thrill of fishing throught your grandson! I am competitive and would love to one day participate in a fishing tourny. Crawl first, then stand, then walk...

Did you place in any of the tournys? What were you fishing for?


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mr.Good said:


> I love Hoover also. There is a HP limit but never heard of a 10 MPH limit? I don't think there is any MPH limit as long as you don't exceed the HP limit.


the mph limit is to allow people without 10 hp kicker motors on their larger boats to still use the lake with their bigger motors as long as they operate a "no wake" sort of speed.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

brucey42085 said:


> the mph limit is to allow people without 10 hp kicker motors on their larger boats to still use the lake with their bigger motors as long as they operate a "no wake" sort of speed.


You sure about that? I didnt think that Hoover was one of the "No Wake lakes"
You had to have 10 HP or less, or you couldnt get on.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

brucey42085 said:


> the mph limit is to allow people without 10 hp kicker motors on their larger boats to still use the lake with their bigger motors as long as they operate a "no wake" sort of speed.


This is not true. Hoover is restricted to 10hp AND 10mph. As I stated before, there are signs posted at the launch ramps. I was there today and thought about taking a picture of it to post in here. I'm going again tomorrow, I'll be sure to get it then.

You can fish the lake as long as your boat is t bigger than 21'. If your motor is bigger than 10hp it must be trimmed up so the prop is out of water OR have the prop removed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I grew up fishing Hoover with my father in the 60's and early 70's. We caught walleye (saugeye hadn't been invented yet) drifting Junebug spinners. Always caught nice crappie and bass.

I was with my father, early 70's when he got a speeding ticket on Hoover for exceeding the 10 MPH speed limit. We were in a 17ft fiberglass square stern canoe with a 5-1/2 HP Evinrude.

I haven't been on Hoover in many years.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Here you go, straight from Watershed Management, courtesy of Jim Horan's HFR site...

From John Carter, WSM, we received the following notice. "Before launching a vessel with a motor in excess of 10 horsepower on Hoover Reservoir, which is limited to 10 HP and 10 MPH, the motor must be tilted up and remain tilted while on the reservoir. Motors in excess of 10 HP may remain in a non-tilt position provided the prop is removed prior to launch and remains so while on the waterway. This rule is per City of Columbus Ordinance 921.01 and is subject to enforcement by any officer authorized per state code including state watercraft officers. For questions, please contact the Columbus Department of Public Utilities Watershed Management Office at (614) 645-1721 or email [email protected]."


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Lundy said:


> I grew up fishing Hoover with my father in the 60's and early 70's. We caught walleye (saugeye hadn't been invented yet) drifting Junebug spinners. Always caught nice crappie and bass.
> 
> I was with my father, early 70's when he got a speeding ticket on Hoover for exceeding the 10 MPH speed limit. We were in a 17ft fiberglass square stern canoe with a 5-1/2 HP Evinrude.
> 
> I haven't been on Hoover in many years.


I too remember when Hoover was a good walleye lake. Been a looooong time. Sad, really. Pretty decent saugeye lake now though.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Should have shown that to the guy in the Ranger Bass Boat today. Rules didn't apply to him.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Where's the rangers when you need them? I've been out on Hoover probably 2-3 times a week for the last 2 months and have yet to see them or the WSM folks out on the water or at the boat ramps checking boats. I'm sure they'll be out quite a bit this weekend though. I think this is the latest in a year I've gone without getting my inspection sticker.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Think about how slow 10 mph is...when you have to slow down to 20 in your car in a school zone, that is slooow...I'm sure it seems faster on the water, but I've been passed by a bunch of bass boats in tourneys flying up the lake waaay faster than 10 mph!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The Water Patrol has been out in force at Alum. I've seen them on the water every time I've been there this year.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Hoover is a great lake! Lake is full of crappie, catfish, gills, saugeye and more!


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Okay regarding the 10 hp AND 10 mph today I finally remembered to read the actual rules posted by the Twin Bridges boat ramp for Hoover and the 10 mph only applies to the "idle only" also called "no wake" zones. A 10 hp motor will push a small boat way faster than 10 mph!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Not true, I think you misunderstood the signage...the speed limit applies to the entire lake. Idle only means exactly that...idle only. If you hit 10mph in a no wake zone, you're definitely creating a wake. No boat that's legal to be on Hoover idles anywhere close to 10mph. Mine idles around 1.4-1.8mph. 

Yes, it's true that a 10hp motor can push a small boat faster than 10mph just like a 300hp motor can push a car faster that 65mph. Just because it can go faster than the speed limit doesn't mean it's legal. Next time you see a ranger ask them...they'll tell you the 10mph speed limit applies to the entire lake, outside of the idle only zones like around the boat ramps and bridges. Or, see my post above straight from watershed management, or Lundy's post about his dad's speeding ticket on the lake.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> A 10 hp motor will push a small boat way faster than 10 mph


Yes it will, but not at an idle.

Don't think the 10mph is referring to the 'idle only' or 'no wake' zones.

At 8-10 mph my boat makes a decent wake and I don't think I want to argue the point of how big my wake was with LE as they're writing me a ticket. It's their discretion. 

'No wake' means just that. If your boat throws a wake at 20mph that is *determined by LE *that could cause discomfort, injury or damage to a person, watercraft or property,...better go 10mph. If it throws one at 10, better go 5. 
Years ago I was fishing Buckeye. I was running about 45-50 completely forgetting about Cranberry Marsh being a 'no wake' zone. At the last minute just before entering into the no wake zone, I saw one of the buoys reminding me and shut my boat down immediately. The nose plunged just feet before entering the zone causing a huge wake. I got stopped by MP. After I explained what happened, I was given a stern warning for creating the huge wake that carried far into the 'no wake' zone. The officer said he was watching me coming down the lake and didn't think I was going to let up at all.
Technically, don't know if he could have written me a ticket or not since I shut it down just on the edge but was thankful he didn't. 

'Idle only' means operating the boat at the slowest speed possible to still be able to maneuver the boat. Which on every boat I've had and every one I been in has been far less than 10mph.

Would bet the 10mph signs at Hoover are as *Hoover 4 Me *stated. That is the top speed limit on Hoover beyond the restricted areas.

One thing for sure...if I fished Hoover and was in question, I'd call Water Patrol and find out. I just hate donating $ to the gub'ment against my will.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm going out tomorrow, I'll take a picture of the sign at the red bank boat ramp and post it on here. I just want to make sure the correct information is on here so people don't go out and get in trouble. The "I didn't know" or "I was told this" excuses sometimes don't fly and I don't want people to get in trouble over misinformation.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Yes it will, but not at an idle.
> 
> Don't think the 10mph is referring to the 'idle only' or 'no wake' zones.
> 
> ...


so basically pull cord and put her in gear and that's idle....or go as fast as you can till you get a ticket. sounds pretty simple


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

It would just be best if everyone stayed away from Hoover. You can go as fast as you want/can at plenty of lakes in central Ohio. Just go to one of those.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol sorry off topic but thought was funny .quite a few yrs ago while trolling for saugeye at salt fork my uncle and i were stopped for putting off a wake in a no wake zone... lol no we were not muskie trolling. Once the officer got close,he warned us about the no wake zone,and asked to board the boat for an inspection . We reminded him of the new saftey sticker on our walk through windshield and he left us alone. Lol trolling, us or him?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> so basically pull cord and put her in gear and that's idle...


Yes, if that's the slowest speed that you can maneuver your boat at in an 'idle zone'. 
Yes, if that's the slowest speed you can run without creating a wake *determined by LE *to not cause discomfort, injury or damage to a person, watercraft or property in a 'no wake' zone.



> or go as fast as you can till you get a ticket. sounds pretty simple


Guess a fella could use that logic if he took the notion...and had deep pockets. 



> It would just be best if everyone stayed away from Hoover. You can go as fast as you want/can at plenty of lakes in central Ohio. Just go to one of those


Man...just when I thought it would be safe to come back and boat at Hoover again.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> It would just be best if everyone stayed away from Hoover. You can go as fast as you want/can at plenty of lakes in central Ohio. Just go to one of those.


Ha I agree! Everyone should stay away from Hoover, especially the north end  Next time I see a ranger I'll ask for clarification, because I see a lot of boats with 9.9 wide open throttle and the wording is definitely confusing on the board at Twin Bridges. I think the HP limit and the speed limit, if it is true, is redundant but then that's the government for you. I don't know too many people with 9.9 motors on their 14 foot boats that have a speedometer...


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> It would just be best if everyone stayed away from Hoover. You can go as fast as you want/can at plenty of lakes in central Ohio. Just go to one of those.


Ha I agree! Everyone should stay away from Hoover, especially the north end  Next time I see a ranger I'll ask for clarification, because I see a lot of boats with 9.9 wide open throttle and the wording is definitely confusing on the board at Twin Bridges. I think the HP limit and the speed limit, if it is true, is redundant but then that's the government for you. I don't know too many people with 9.9 motors on their 14 foot boats that have a speedometer...

By the way not exactly new to fishing at Hoover in a boat, been fishing there since the 60s when my dad used to take me, and this speed limit thing is something I've never heard of.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I never saw the speed limit signs posted until a few years ago but always knew of the 10hp limit. I think the 10mph is a bit silly but it is what it is. I don't think it's enforced too strictly because most people probably don't have gps on their boat to tell speed. I'd think it would be kind of hard to tell someone they're speeding when they honestly have no way of knowing how fast they're going. But, as posted previously, you're dealing with a government agency and it seems that all that matters is what they say/think.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Man...just when I thought it would be safe to come back and boat at Hoover again.


Yeah, definitely not safe anymore if you have a motor on your boat unless you're a pontoon pleasure boater...definitely no fish in there either, total waste of time. Pretty much just a lake for sail boaters and pontoon cruisers to enjoy the outdoor scenery.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> I think the HP limit and the speed limit, if it is true, is redundant but then that's the government for you. I don't know too many people with 9.9 motors on their 14 foot boats that have a speedometer..


Agree as well *Mr. Good*.

I sure wish you and *Hoover 4 Me *would allow me the privilege of coming up and fishin Hoover. 
I promise to make no wake in the no wake zones and idle in the idle zones. I'll even switch mtrs to the 8hp to insure I don't break the 10mph sound barrier. 

I would even be willing to let ya come down and fish Lake Logan a day or 3. Been rollin some fairly nice bass there lately.



> Yeah, definitely not safe anymore if you have a motor on your boat unless you're a pontoon pleasure boater...


May have to borrow my buddies pontoon and disguise myself as a pleasure boater and sneak up there. Just hate those danged speedo's.

But hey...a fella's gotta do what he's gotta do. lol


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Having been on Hoover several times now I have not spotted a 10mph sign myself. I generally launch at Sunbury rd and one time at Red Bank when the water was high. If the 10 mph sign is back where I think it is reported to be maybe it is to lessen wakes where there is a potential for a good amount of bank fishing and shore damage. Courtesy sign? At Sunbury Rd bridge it is a no wake zone and it is where a good amount of bank fishing occurs. The bank covered in stone there to protect the bridge shoreline. I will guess if the ten MPH limit is everywhere it would be posted at every ramp. I will have to try to have my auto gps charged up next time I go out and see how fast my 9.9 pushes my 14 ft deep V boat along. I will guess easily over 10mph I have a friend that reported his 16 ft flat bottom would do 20 plus with his "9.9" Yamaha. IMO it felt every bit that fast likely more. Slow down when passing other boats fishing and when you see bank fishermen in the area slow down so everyone has a good day out fishing even if the law does not require it. 
Is it possible the ten mph sign is for the parking lot speed at twin bridges?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe there is a speed limit/hp sign at the red bank ramp...I could be wrong though...I vaguely remember seeing one somewhere.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

My 9.9 kicker will only do 7-8 mph on my 16 foot Lowe bass boat. Nice to know about having to have the big motor tilted I usually leave mine down. Previous owner told me it planed out better with the big motor down (50 hp merc).


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's the sign posted at the Red Bank ramp.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Here ya go:

Taken from the City of Cols. website:

_Horsepower and Speed Limits: Griggs and O'Shaughnessy: Unlimited horsepower, 40 mph max. *Hoover: 10 horsepower max., 10 mph max *
- See more at: http://www.columbus.gov/Templates/Detail.aspx?id=26620#sthash.KlqoK1qR.dpuf

The marinas provide a terrific opportunity for everyone in the Central Ohio area to enjoy these waterways. Whether you are a fisherman, waterskier, sailboater or pontoon family boater there is a spot on our reservoirs for your enjoyment. Grigg's and O'Shaughnessy are most popular with the power boaters where they can take advantage of the open zones allowing up to 40mph boating. Hoover Reservoir is more popular with sailboaters and pontoon boaters due to its 10 horsepower maximum limit across the entire lake. Before launching a vessel with a motor in excess of 10 horsepower on Hoover Reservoir, *which is limited to 10 horsepower and 10mph*, the motor must be tilted up and remain tilted while on the reservoir. Motors in excess of 10 horsepower may remain in a non-tilt position provided the prop is removed prior to launch and remains so while on the waterway. This rule is per City of Columbus Ordinance 921.01 and is subject to enforcement by any officer authorized per state code, including State watercraft officers. For questions, please contact the Columbus Department of Public Utilities, Watershed Management Office at (614) 645-1721 or e-mail [email protected]

*Ordinance specific to Hoover...ord. 921.01-4 (see section D for 10mph restriction)*

921.01-4 Vessel and operations in Hoover Reservoir.permanent link to this piece of content

(A)

Unless otherwise authorized by this chapter, no person shall operate in Hoover Reservoir any vessel of: 

(1)

Less than eight (8) feet or more than twenty-two (22) feet except sailboats which may be up to twenty-five (25) feet in length. 

(2)

Less than thirty-six (36) inches in beam or;

(3)

Less than fifty (50) pounds in weight or;

(4)

More than ten (10) horsepower or restricted thereto.

(B)

Exceptions:

(1)

Canoes, kayaks, rowing shells, pedal boats and inflatable watercraft bearing a Hull Identification Number (HIN) and recognized by the United States Coast Guard as vessels and watercraft are permitted and specifically exempted from the length, beam and weight requirements. 

(2)

Board type sailboats without rigidly affixed masts; commonly referred to as "sailboards" are specifically exempted from the length, beam and weight requirements and their hours of use shall be restricted to those hours from sunrise to sunset. 

(C)

The waterway north of the no boat buoys at the dam shall be open to boating at all times except for areas specifically exempted. Boating will not be permitted within one hundred (100) feet of the down-river side of the dam. 

(D)

*No person shall operate a motorized vessel at a speed greater than ten (10) miles per hour*. 

(E)

Before launching a vessel with a motor in excess of ten (10) horsepower, the motor will be tilted and must remain tilted while on the waterway. 

(1)

Motors in excess of ten (10) horsepower may remain in a non-tilt position provided their prop is removed prior to launch and remain so while on the waterway. 

(F)

No water skiing will be permitted.

(G)

No person shall operate any motorized vessel at a speed exceeding idle speed within a distance of one hundred (100) feet of the shorelines


_Long as I've been boating, I didn't know about the 40mph speed limit on Grigg's and O'shay either...ooops. Been guilty of violating that one a couple times.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Note that the only lake I've ever been rammed by another boat was Hoover. We were anchored on one of the sunken islands north of Sunbury road bridge when we see another boat with 2 occupants heading our way. We just assume they are coming over to fish the same hump as it is a popular spot. However, they never slowed down. The guy in front of the boat was facing the back and the guy driving the boat evidently couldn't see, wasn't paying attention, whatever. Anyway, we started screaming when it became obvious that they didn't see us but by the time they heard us it was too late. They swerved but still clipped my buddys boat, damaging his engine. Kinda scary, it was.
So, don't let Hoover give you a false sense of security because it's a 10 HP lake.
Careless people are everywhere.


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

I have a 1448 modified v jon boat with a 9.8 which, according to my gps, will go about 14 mph with me and a buddy and all of our gear. Last time out on Hoover there were several bigger fiberglass boats that were passing me with no problem. I was running wide open and was probably going a little over the speed limit but these guys had to pushing 20 mph. Amazing a 9.9 could push them that fast. Also passed a ranger on the way back while I was running wide open and was a little nervous about the speed limit but he just kept going the other way.


----------

